# لدي مشروع تخرج في هندسة اتصالات فارجوا المساعده



## مسألة وقت (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدي مشروع تخرج هذه السنة قسم هندسة اتصالات وصراحة فكرت بعد ما تعبت في مشروع واي ماكس فهل هذا المشروع ناجح ام لا مع توضيح السبب وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mahmoud lashien (11 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا كمان يا بشمهندس مشروعى wimax يريت نساعد بعض اوك


----------



## نغم خليل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندسين تفهموني ايه ال اي ماكس وال وي ماكس دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا لسه مش لاقيه مشروع


----------



## مسألة وقت (12 أكتوبر 2010)

this is my email [email protected]


----------



## منو نونة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد مشروع تخرج سهل ومفهوم بقسم الاتصالات


----------

